

Cheer Up, Ben: Your Economy Isn't as Bad as This One (Bank runs in Second Life) - rms
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120104351064608025.html

======
shawndrost
So they're aborting the first possible experiment in libertarianism. What a
shame, I wanted to see what would happen next.

------
dreish
See? Libertarianism works! All those idiots who deposited into non-FDIC banks
had their money redistributed to the cleverer, more deserving folks who
figured out a way to take advantage of them.

